

Why I want to become rich - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/8512446980/why-i-want-to-become-rich

======
starter
I'm doing very much the same thing as yourself. Living out of a suitcase, that
is. In my office. I want wealth to give me options. Changing the world isn't
hard when you have... reach. I'll use my reach to employ people. Lots of
people, I hope.

Oh, and a million won't be enough. With inflation and all, I'm focusing on a
multi-billion dollar empire before I hit 30. That's more than one decade. It's
been done.

------
reithose
Do you have a roadmap to reach your first million? It's only 32 months so you
have to earn 31k per month on average. Or are you just hoping for a (lucky?)
hit?

~~~
chriseidhof
Not in detail. But it's a very good idea to make one, I completely agree. I do
have some ideas about how to get there. I'll write another post on that later!

~~~
starter
This is more important than you know. If you don't believe you can do at least
31K per month at some point very soon, you probably won't be going anywhere!

------
EdiBudimilic
Awesome! Same dreams and hopes but my problem is that I'm exactly 30y. old :)
I'm working on my way up, 32 is my goal.

~~~
chriseidhof
Nice! Age doesn't really matter imo. For proper goal setting, you need a
quantifiable goal and a timeline, that's why I chose 30. Good luck!

------
waax
Live the dream! Be pervert with your dreams and make love with your wishes!
I'm sharing similar point as you Chris. Wishing you the best fucking luck you
can imagine for yourself!

